# THE OFFICIAL RICE BURNER LIST



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST*

OK....So some people have made mistakes in the past and I am trying to create a thread to avoid people doing STUPID shít in the future. Now try NOT to argue when one guy posts something he doesn't like when another guy has it on his car. Then it becomes a poll on that part.
Post a part with pics that is a terrible mistake to do. Body kits, fenders, simple add-ons, etc...show all the stupid shít....make it interesting


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (ShockwaveCS)*

Clear tailights -








Any kind of stick-on dash kit (especially wood grain) -


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

i cant believe someone would start a thread about this. If you dont have common sense or just want to ugg up you tt then do what you wish. But did you really need a rice thread so people can see the same stupid crap you can type audi tt one ebay and see? I like to point out and laugh about this same kinda stuff but im mean, COME ON. :rolleyes


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

lol cincy, we know you're out to ruin most of everyone's fun. PLUS, it will be funny to see what people can come up with...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

sorry but...


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (seeyanever)*

haha that deserves an OWN3D stamp hahaha


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (seeyanever)*

LOL I remember seeing this on Digg.com

_Quote, originally posted by *seeyanever* »_


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_LOL I remember seeing this on Digg.com


that guy must have the IQ of a hamster


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (FrozenSun)*

Best Thread Ever!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

might as well add these

































































































_Modified by formulanerd at 7:56 AM 2-4-2007_


_Modified by formulanerd at 7:58 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## blckjetaman (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

haha great thread... i do have the mattig tail light covers... does that mean im a *****??


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

I must concur........that IS some riicy crap! Funny as hell!


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

best thread ever!! Is a civic on his arm? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bizkidf3 at 6:45 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (ShockwaveCS)*

its a chevy cavalier


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (GTImafia)*

about that chevy cavalier tattoo
I think his reason for getting it
was so that if he was in a fight
this way he could HIT someone
with his Cavalier and not get
charged with hit and run....
or whatever it is when you assault
someone with a REAL automobile.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (ShockwaveCS)*

Why do you worry so much about what people install on their cars? , Did someone put a huge rear wing up your ass ? come one what makes a clear tail light stupid ? no honestly , why can't you respect other people's taste . You should go talk to George Bush to declare war on people that does not modify their cars according to your taste . 
I agree wth CincyTT , worst thread ever .


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (ShockwaveCS)*

Why do you worry so much about what people install on their cars? , Did someone put a huge rear wing up your ass ? come one what makes a clear tail light stupid ? no honestly , why can't you respect other people's taste . You should go talk to George Buch to declare war on people that does not modify their cars according to your taste . 
I agree wth CincyTT , worst thread ever .


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (1.8Tabamoura)*

why do you post twice?
if u dont like the tread then dont read it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Why do you worry so much about what people install on their cars? , Did someone put a huge rear wing up your ass ? come one what makes a clear tail light stupid ? no honestly , why can't you respect other people's taste . You should go talk to George Buch to declare war on people that does not modify their cars according to your taste . 
I agree wth CincyTT , worst thread ever .


spoke with Georgy, ricers will be added to the "axis of evil" in the next state of the union speech, in fact Osama is driving a suped up JDM mobile


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_

spoke with Georgy, ricers will be added to the "axis of evil" in the next state of the union speech, in fact Osama is driving a suped up JDM mobile









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_
spoke with Georgy, ricers will be added to the "axis of evil" in the next state of the union speech, in fact Osama is driving a suped up JDM mobile


Ask George to add dumbass lambo doors that cost more than the honda they are installed on.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

hmm I foresee an argument in tastes here...
I personally don't mind the Mattig head/tail light covers...and clear tail lights might make a nice contrast on say a red TT assuming they are set in black plastic not chrome (looks a bit too bling for me)
and doesn't uneekTT have a lot of that stuck on carbon fiber dash stuff? I think it looks good on his.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_










I really think that car is awesome. It's gotta be the funniest **** I have seen...is it photoshopped? man i hope no ones exhaust pipes are as big as my rims


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_
I really think that car is awesome. It's gotta be the funniest **** I have seen...is it photoshopped? man i hope no ones exhaust pipes are as big as my rims
















Came from the Urban Dictionary here - http://www.urbandictionary.com/
Type in R-I-C-3-R



_Modified by Blue TTop at 6:40 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (1.8Tabamoura)*


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL STUPID PART LIST (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Why do you worry so much about what people install on their cars? , Did someone put a huge rear wing up your ass ? come one what makes a clear tail light stupid ? no honestly , why can't you respect other people's taste . You should go talk to George Buch to declare war on people that does not modify their cars according to your taste . 
I agree wth CincyTT , worst thread ever .

i really dont mind what people do with their cars unless its a VAG or BMW...these cars should not be ****ified.


----------

